# Meridian59 Deutschland ist zurück!



## Everglow (1. Juni 2016)

*Meridian59 Deutschland ist zurück!*

Die Älteren unter Euch können sich sicher noch an das erste deutschsprachige MMORPG Meridian59 von 1996 erinnern? 

Seit Meridian als Open-Source freigegeben wurde, haben wir mit einem  zielstrebigen Team im Oktober letzten Jahres einen neuen offiziellen  deutschen Meridian Server veröffentlicht. 

In diesem Projekt haben wir Meridian nicht nur wieder zum Leben erweckt,  sondern mit einem neuen 3D-Client die Grafik und Steuerung den modernen  Anforderungen angepasst. Neben der verbesserten Graphik wurde das Spiel  auch vereinfacht und zusätzliche viele spielerleichternde Features,  neue Monster und Zaubersprüche eingebaut. Somit ist es nicht nur für  Neueinsteiger spannend, sondern vielleicht wird auch ein alter Hase wie  Du noch die eine oder andere Überraschung finden. 

Selbstverständlich ist und bleibt Meridian59 zu 100% kostenfrei. Wir freuen uns auf Deinen Besuch bei Meridian59™ Deutschland - Offizielle Webseite.  

Vielleicht triffst du einige deiner alten Gildenkollegen (oder Feinde)  wieder? Unser Server wird aktuell bereits von etlichen Veteranen  bespielt! 

LG 
Christian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

